# Goose Cleaning Method



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I posted this up yesterday - one of our favorite ways to clean geese quickly...narrated by J.D. Wearing one white glove like MJ.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

we clean ours in a somewhat similar mnanner, but no knife is needed. Just a pair of game shears to cut off a wing. It also allows for a assembly line style to clean birds, and clean them quickly,


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

All I have to say is that video would only be 3 seconds long if you where using a BIRD HITCH.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

4 guys, 100 snow geese, under 30 minutes in the bag in the cooler,,,,,,,,,,,,Bird Hitch!


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm a leg man, and use a similar method, but just cut down the spine through the pelvic girdle and pull the head/neck/spine/tail out.

Nice video for newbies.

Just glad the states I hunt don't have rules about saving legs of waterfowl because sometimes the legs just don't make it. And, having one leg seperate from a wing/head = two birds.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

We would be there all day using that method.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It works really slick and fast for us....easier than bending over and ripping like the old way.

We use Bird Hitch's now anyways....but I thought it'd help some to post it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Trapperjack said:


> We would be there all day using that method.


I can clean a bird in less than a minute doing it that way, bird hitch is defiantly easier though. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> It works really slick and fast for us....easier than bending over and ripping like the old way.
> 
> We use Bird Hitch's now anyways....but I thought it'd help some to post it.


Sure beat's the old way is right....... Man we used to look like we just got out of a bar fight with the old technique!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

J.D. said:


> I can clean a bird in less than a minute doing it that way, bird hitch is defiantly easier though. :beer:


If your good with a knife you should be able to do several per minute.


----------

